# shooting deer with a 7mm mag



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

today i shot a doe at about 250 yards(first deer with rifle) and the damage was amazing, i was shooting 150 grain accutip remington. we had to just cut off the one shoulder it was so blown up and the whole upper part of the deer below the spine was hamburger, is this normal?


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

When using the 7mm rem.mag.you have to use good bullets like nosler partitions or bullet fragmentation will be a problem. I use the 7 mm on deer all the time but i reload and use good premium bullets.I've had good luck with speer grand slams (nice wound channel and min.meat spoilage).


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i am using premium bullets, the remignton accu-tip, there was a solid 3 inch hole thru the whole shoulder and massive tissue damage and then it deflected off the shoulder blade or sockey into the spine and exited with a very small exit hole. it dropped her instantly for a very humane kill, i didnt have a very good rest so i wasnt 100% steady but still made a good shot.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Well i guess any bullet can fail and i once had a sierra come apart but what happened with your accu-tip has never happened with the nosler partitions or grand slams i've used.Actually i switched tp grand slams because the partitions where not opening up enough.That might have been due to the fact i was using 160's instead of 145's.I now use 145 gr, grand slams and they perform great.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

One hunting buddy switched to barnes x bullets for that very reason and has been very happy with them. I like the Hornady interbond myself.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Used a 7mag for whitetails since 98. Never even came close to blowing up a deer. use 160 grain Nosler Partitians. May swich to 140's one of these day just to try them.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

If you want to avoid large damage try the bullet suggestions listed above or look at getting loads for elk. The fact they resist expanding more then what deer loads do means they will procticly go though a deer with little expantion. I hit a deer last year with my 300 at about 125 yards. I was shooting a 180 Winchester silver ballistic tip. The bullet hit on the left side and exited the front chest area. The damage from this bullet was very little. It broke 2 ribs, hit the lung, and hit the top part of the heart before it exited. A round made to go though a bigger thicker animal would tare though a deer like tissue paper. Pluse that 7mm you have pulls alot of energy with it. So hitting it in the right spot would take a deer down fast. You can also try a neck shot if you have the opertunity for one.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

After seeing dozens of critters fall to a 7rem/160 Nosler partition combo it's hard to imagine why you'd use anything else. I don't use it, but a buddy uses one and that combo is absolute death.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The Accutip bullet is essentially a Ballistic Tip (but is not made by Nosler).
To my mind, it's a bit fragile for deer in the 7MM Magnum.

In the 7MM Magnum and 7MM RUM, I like the Hornady Interbond and Nosler Accubond. Both are bonded core bullets that hold together like a Partition while retaining the high ballistic coefficient and accuracy of the Ballistic Tip.

I recently shot a big bull elk with a 225 grain Interbond out of my 338 Magnum. One round through the shoulder dropped him in his tracks at 240 yards. The bullet penetrated close to 3 feet of tough elk, and was recovered under the hide on the off side. It was intact, fully mushroomed
and retained 74% of it's weight. Can hardly ask for better perrformance...


----------

